# New starter running constantly



## The Grizz (Sep 1, 2009)

I just installed a new starter and the thing wont turn off when I fire the car up. I pulled the power at the battery and when power is resupplied the starter motor starts running continuously.

There isn't much to mess up on a starter install so I figured I'll summarize what I've been dealing with lately - 

I've had some start up problems and I settled on replacing the starter because it was making loud whirring noise on attempted starts and turn over. I also added another ground (from neg. terminal to sub frame) and cleaned the main ground points to the transmission. 

Still getting a blinking oil light and "on" battery light and the car wont turn over. After a minute and a few start attempts the car will turn over - sometimes it will run for about 10 seconds and quickly die and sometimes it runs true. 

What else could cause this? Can the whirring sound be coming from the transmission on start up? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Grizz (Sep 1, 2009)

when I leave the key in the start postion the CEL will light up. but no codes when I run VAG com. When the car finally turns over, the CEL turns off.


----------



## The Grizz (Sep 1, 2009)

would a bad ignition switch be a source? 

did I just put in a rebuild starter with a faulty solenoid?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

if the starter keeps running (cranking) when the key is turned to on from start, most likely is a bad ign switch electrical portion. A $14 part at oreilly.


----------



## The Grizz (Sep 1, 2009)

would the car have trouble turning over from a bad ignition switch as well?

I replaced the starter with a new one and if is functioning well. Still having starting issues though.

The car sounds like it wants to start but keeps clicking away.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

sounds like the battery is going dead if its clicking. 
But if the starter keeps running after the car is started then either the ign switch is sticking or the starter solenoid is sticking.


----------



## The Grizz (Sep 1, 2009)

solenoid was stuck open. swapped out for another successfully. still having turn over problems though.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

What does your coolant temp. gauge say?


----------



## The Grizz (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm starting it cold so it's at ambient temperature.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

so what your saying is:
Now the starter works like it should.
But now the car wont start at all (cranks and cranks)?


----------

